# General > General >  anti-German sentiment....

## Gordon Bonnet

...good news...for it seems to be on the wane down here.

Good natured banter has replaced it.
The upcoming clash with our main soccer rival historically has not resulted in the old war related jibes about 'Dambusters' and tin hats.

I hope the weekends tabloids back off a bit and realise that this is just football, and rivalries of a more violent kind are done and dusted. Never forgotten, never fully forgiven surely, but done...and dusted.

How I wish all such animosity _within_ these islands could be so good natured as what I've seen and heard - Franz Beckenbauer notwithstanding - he's harmless. And I'll be legless if he has to eat _his_ words.

----------


## Alan16

> ...good news...for it seems to be on the wane down here.
> 
> Good natured banter has replaced it.
> The upcoming clash with our main soccer rival historically has not resulted in the old war related jibes about 'Dambusters' and tin hats.
> 
> I hope the weekends tabloids back off a bit and realise that this is just football, and rivalries of a more violent kind are done and dusted. Never forgotten, never fully forgiven surely, but done...and dusted.
> 
> How I wish all such animosity _within_ these islands could be so good natured as what I've seen and heard - Franz Beckenbauer notwithstanding - he's harmless. And I'll be legless if he has to eat _his_ words.


The amusing thing is that it only seems to be you English people who get so worked up about playing Germany. All the German people I know don't actually care any more because it's England, for them it's no different than playing anyone else. It's the Dutch that they really hate for some reason I tend not to listen to when they start explaining it.

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

> The amusing thing is that it only seems to be you English people who get so worked up about playing Germany. All the German people I know don't actually care any more because it's England, for them it's no different than playing anyone else. It's the Dutch that they really hate for some reason I tend not to listen to when they start explaining it.


Really alan?
I wonder why the German's would 'hate' the Dutch? Especially after what happened to Anne Frank.Surely it's the other way around but if not then the lowlanders are a forgiving bunch.

I think being 'worked up' as you say is manifesting itself in a good way.
With fair weather promised there will be street parties, and b-b-q's the like of which have not been seen since 1977 ! Or at least Charles and Di.

Surely a little fun is in order, should the end result be disappointing the tears will be few and short lived. For like you up there, we are used to ultimate disappointment. I have high hopes, and expect the Argentinian rancour to be even less downbeat.

* sorry Alan....interrupted there by a demand to watch 'Florence & the Machine' perform a one-off tribute to Fleetwood Mac (The Chain) at a sun-soaked Glastonbury festival - I suddenly feel in an even better mood. :Wink:  I hope I made a little sense this time.

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

Ifound the scenes of the crowd enjoying themselves in good weather for once far more uplifting than Flo herself. Has to be said she's a poor man's Stevie Nicks.... a smashing pair of pins though eh?...now back to cuddling the jerries....  ::

----------


## Doolally

I'd actually say it's quite the opposite up here this weekend.  The majority of people I've spoken to are definately behind our old adversary, Germany, and cheering them on!

----------


## ducati

In the immortal words of Oz: "They're the bustards that bombed me Granny!"  ::

----------


## Stefan

German people hate Dutch people ????

Now thats news to me. But they are good footballers and have beaten the German team a fair few times...

----------


## The Drunken Duck

Its funny watching the hypocrisy of the English when they start on about the War whenever they play Germany. Its like they won it themselves, something they often criticise the Americans for acting like. And notice how its alright for them to lay into the Germans but if the Scots do it to the English we are called "racist".

I have been supporting Germany from the start of the tournament, I hope they stuff England on Sunday. I love Germany, I have a real soft spot for the place, the people and especially the Beer and Spirits !!, I was treated with nothing but kindness when I was there and I found the people a lot like us Scots. They have a wonderfully dry sense of humour and often take a while to get to know, but once you make a friend there you have to have them surgically removed. Top bunch of folks.

I shall be in the pub on Sunday with my German top on ..  :Grin:

----------


## ducati

The Scots can hold a grudge for 500 years and the English are criticised for ambivalence toward Germany (sometimes)   ::

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> The Scots can hold a grudge for 500 years and the English are criticised for ambivalence toward Germany (sometimes)


Not critcising their ambivalence towards the Germany, just the hypocrisy displayed when they do the very thing themselves that they slag us Jocks off for and cry "racism" about.

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

> Its funny watching the hypocrisy of the English when they start on about the War whenever they play Germany. Its like they won it themselves, something they often criticise the Americans for acting like. And notice how its alright for them to lay into the Germans but if the Scots do it to the English we are called "racist".
> 
> I have been supporting Germany from the start of the tournament, I hope they stuff England on Sunday. I love Germany, I have a real soft spot for the place, the people and especially the Beer and Spirits !!, I was treated with nothing but kindness when I was there and I found the people a lot like us Scots. They have a wonderfully dry sense of humour and often take a while to get to know, but once you make a friend there you have to have them surgically removed. Top bunch of folks.
> 
> I shall be in the pub on Sunday with my German top on ..


Will you be drinking 'bitter' ?

Incidentally old chap, I think you're confusing racism with nationalism.
A common fault on forums.
I fear your interest in the World Cup has a limited shelf life but should I be proven wrong I'll raise a glass to the best team on the day. Shame it won't be Scotland, how I'd love to see your boys meet the winners.

love
Gordon.

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> Will you be drinking 'bitter' ?
> 
> Incidentally old chap, I think you're confusing racism with nationalism.
> A common fault on forums.
> I fear your interest in the World Cup has a limited shelf life but should I be proven wrong I'll raise a glass to the best team on the day. Shame it won't be Scotland, how I'd love to see your boys meet the winners.
> 
> love
> Gordon.


No I will be drinking Guiness and Jack Daniels.

I am well aware of the difference between Racism and Nationalism. I am only going by the whining seen on this very forum by posters implying that Scots who dont support England are racist. Any form of banter resulted in the same insinuation and bleating. Yet when England start sticking it to Germany it seems to be perfectly acceptable. Shades of hypocrisy there in my book. Contrast the whining seen from the English about the "Anyone But England" t-shirts with the recent headlines like "Its time for Germ Warfare" openly seen in the English press. 

And I am not bitter Scotland arent in the World Cup, I am not the biggest fan of football to be honest, anyway even when Scotland do get in we are always home before the Postcards so our expectation are never high anyway ..  :Grin:  

Anyhoo .. I am off to the pub now for a warm up for tomorrow afternoon.

----------


## adi1

> Not critcising their ambivalence towards the Germany, just the hypocrisy displayed when they do the very thing themselves that they slag us Jocks off for and cry "racism" about.


To put things in perspective for the English this is a a major game the one we all look forward to, just like for the Scottish when they play England (to the English it's a pretty meaningless game)
The only anti-German sentiment you really see is in the tabloid press. Ask the majority of England fans and they will tell you they respect the German footballing prowess and never under-estimate them.
I don't believe in England they sell shirts with "anyone but Germany" on them, or have idiots flying flags in their gardens of the nation who is playing Germany.
What I will say is that the Scottish term of the Auld Enemy is just that Auld and boring to us English, get over yourselves concentrate on Scotland's efforts to qualify for a major tournament instead of looking over your shoulders to see what the English are doing and you never know you may have success, after all the last time you qualified was 98.
So come on England I can't wait for the game will make my year if we beat the Germans then the Argentinians

----------


## The Drunken Duck

> To put things in perspective for the English this is a a major game the one we all look forward to, just like for the Scottish when they play England (to the English it's a pretty meaningless game)
> The only anti-German sentiment you really see is in the tabloid press. Ask the majority of England fans and they will tell you they respect the German footballing prowess and never under-estimate them.
> I don't believe in England they sell shirts with "anyone but Germany" on them, or have idiots flying flags in their gardens of the nation who is playing Germany.
> What I will say is that the Scottish term of the Auld Enemy is just that Auld and boring to us English, get over yourselves concentrate on Scotland's efforts to qualify for a major tournament instead of looking over your shoulders to see what the English are doing and you never know you may have success, after all the last time you qualified was 98.
> So come on England I can't wait for the game will make my year if we beat the Germans then the Argentinians


You need to go and look up hypocrisy in the dictionary. "Perspective" doesnt change it one bit. The fact is the English (like your good self) whine on about us Scots having these t-shirts but the simple fact is that you act the same way towards Germany with all the war references and comments like "Germ Warfare". Yet you call it "racism" when we do it.

As for the nice English not having any anti-German sentiment .. sorry but I saw plenty during my time in Germany and even yesterday with a English guy who drinks in my local. If that had been me talking about the English he would have been the first to bleat. 

But to be honest its getting boring. Every time you dare to criticise the English the same old arguments come out, your bitter, you need to get over yourself etc etc. And you wonder why we think you're arrogant. Your assumption made above that somehow playing England is the be all and end all (it isnt), together with your indignance when we wont support you (you lot act like you have a right to our support) just proves it. I mean with the codascending attitude to us you have amply displayed in the quote above just why WOULD we want to support you ?? .. when was the last time you heard a Scotsman moan that England werent backing us ?? .. what a bunch of pussies.

Time to draw a line under this though, if I dare to criticise the English much more no doubt the racism card will appear and whining will start. Again.

----------


## adi1

What a laugh I act the same way towards the Germans?
So you quote the whole English race on a article in The Sun (by the way I won't even buy The Sun nevermind write for them)
If that's the only argument you have got a article in the most notorious tabloid on sale and a drunk in a pub I guess it is time you did draw a line under it.
Think your ignorance and arrogance as shone through Don't tar us all with the same brush pal

----------


## DeHaviLand

> So come on England I can't wait for the game will make my year if we beat the Germans then the Argentinians


 
Aye, and it will make my whole week. Damn spell checker  ::

----------


## John Little

LOL!

You two are getting hot under the collar.

I'm English.

I like 'The Scots' - tho' I am prepared to make exceptions.

Some English I am not fond of.  Yorkshiremen especially.

I never met a German I did not like.


But I don't give a flying pig about football.

It's a game guys!  :Wink:

----------


## pegasus

> To put things in perspective for the English this is a a major game the one we all look forward to, just like for the Scottish when they play England (to the English it's a pretty meaningless game)
> The only anti-German sentiment you really see is in the tabloid press. Ask the majority of England fans and they will tell you they respect the German footballing prowess and never under-estimate them.
> I don't believe in England they sell shirts with "anyone but Germany" on them, or have idiots flying flags in their gardens of the nation who is playing Germany.
> What I will say is that the Scottish term of the Auld Enemy is just that Auld and boring to us English, get over yourselves concentrate on Scotland's efforts to qualify for a major tournament instead of looking over your shoulders to see what the English are doing and you never know you may have success, after all the last time you qualified was 98.
> So come on England I can't wait for the game will make my year if we beat the Germans then the Argentinians


 england v Scotland meaningless is it? 1966 isnt meaningless i suppose, so how about 1967 at Wembley?

Englanf 2, Scotland 3

against the world champoins.

and there are plenty of idiots flying flags in england my froend.

----------


## Puzzled

Let the best team win!

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> To put things in perspective for the English this is a a major game the one we all look forward to, just like for the Scottish when they play England (to the English it's a pretty meaningless game)
> The only anti-German sentiment you really see is in the tabloid press. Ask the majority of England fans and they will tell you they respect the German footballing prowess and never under-estimate them.
> I don't believe in England they sell shirts with "anyone but Germany" on them, or have idiots flying flags in their gardens of the nation who is playing Germany.
> What I will say is that the Scottish term of the Auld Enemy is just that Auld and boring to us English, get over yourselves concentrate on Scotland's efforts to qualify for a major tournament instead of looking over your shoulders to see what the English are doing and you never know you may have success, after all the last time you qualified was 98.
> So come on England I can't wait for the game will make my year if we beat the Germans then the Argentinians


 
The last time Scotland played England DID matter coz it was a playoff  & even the English squad & managers said it mattered, Keegan-theres no better feeling than beating them Jocks.

The result- England deservedly won 2-0 up in Glasgow & then Scotland pulverised England in the return at wemberlee(it was going to be the last ever international at the old stadium remember  :Wink: ) but only managed a 1-0 win & failed to qualify.

As for lookin over our shoulders, there is no escape of the hysteria man, we want to watch football yet get fed more news about the England team- I was interested in Spain on Friday night yet we got more bull about England !!!   I am not alone in saying - have a half hour show devoted to England everyday before or after each match, then analyse the game we are watching at half time- sounds better to me.

Oh and only 1 person I spoke to last night is supporting England today, so does that make us all racists ?  Im no even going to watch it- im goin for a cast
 tara

----------


## Alan16

At half time and the goal that wasn't given I have this to add: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

That is all.

----------


## PantsMAN

Well, England got a free goal in 1966 so it seems fair that this one didn't happen.

I expect that there will be all kinds of calls for video replays to count now ... until they realise that it will expose all the other 'shifty'behaviour of players.

----------


## Alan16

Ok I don't want to sound like I'm repeating myself, but: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

It's good to get that out of my system...

----------


## Shabbychic

Ooooops...More goals for Germany. Think England have just been gubbed. Don't think a video replay will matter much now.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

4-1 ::  ::  

Didnt think Carlsberg did World cup matches but it appears today they did hahahahahahahhahahahaha

roond ye

----------


## fingalmacool

They were so bad even I'm embarrassed and I'm not English :: 
But justice has been done and the better team strolled it.

----------


## scorrie

England team bus seen arriving after the game along with Rooney's Taxi:-

----------


## Metalattakk

ROFL!

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

> Ok I don't want to sound like I'm repeating myself, but: AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> 
> It's good to get that out of my system...


Another bitter little jock.

I'm just glad the 'goal' didn't matter in the end....if it HAD counted the irony of a 2-4 result might have been lost on little alan, in the midst of his keyboard one-twos. Still ,if as seems  likely you were born in 1994 it excuses your apparent euphoria. Sixteen is a tender age.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Another bitter little jock.
> 
> I'm just glad the 'goal' didn't matter in the end....if it HAD counted the irony of a 2-4 result might have been lost on little alan, in the midst of his keyboard one-twos. Still ,if as seems likely you were born in 1994 it excuses your apparent euphoria. Sixteen is a tender age.


Aye calling folk bitter Jocks goes down well on here Gordon, Caithness is in Scotland & the vast majority are Scots- fine day Gordon ....Oh and by the way gordon....























































Haha

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Another bitter little jock.
> 
> I'm just glad the 'goal' didn't matter in the end....if it HAD counted the irony of a 2-4 result might have been lost on little alan, in the midst of his keyboard one-twos. Still ,if as seems likely you were born in 1994 it excuses your apparent euphoria. Sixteen is a tender age.


"Are you Scotland in disguise", was this popular England ditty sung today ??
Oh how we laughed & felt their pain

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

A majority aren't bitter.
Anyway, I hear the English are catching up fast.
10 per cent and rising.
Give it another ten world cups and you'll be in the minority  :: 

...but shouldn't you be at Glastonbury?

----------


## glaikit

E' scaffy cart is excellent.  That made me laugh out loud.  Thanks Scorrie!

And no, I'm not anti-English-just like a bit of banter.

But they were total rubbish, you've got to admit.  Rubbish, scaffy cart, get it? ::

----------


## J C Denton

How did Scotland get on in the World Cup?

Oh, that's right, you couldn't even qualify from a group containing the footballing titans of Norway, Iceland and Macedonia.

----------


## glaikit

You see, you can't offend us cos we know we're totally pathetic. 

Bring it on, we'll just laugh and agree with you ::  ::  :: 

Sense of humour. You should get one, they're quite handy and it keeps your blood pressure down.

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> How did Scotland get on in the World Cup?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you couldn't even qualify from a group containing the footballing titans of Norway, Iceland and Macedonia.


Who cares how Scotland got on???   After 1978 &  82  We learnt a lesson that Scotland were never going to win the World Cup & to just go & enjoy the tournament (if we ever get there again) Have a laugh, make new friends & drink the place dry .

You lot build yerselves up for a big fall everytime & we pesh ourselves laughing at you

----------


## J C Denton

Ah yes, everyone was laughing in the pub after the Holland match last year, when Scotland failed to qualify for a major tournament yet again.   

I actually feel sorry for the Scottish - it must be grim being from a country so abject at sport that you're reduced to hoping England fail, rather than hoping your own team wins.

----------


## thebigman

> Ah yes, everyone was laughing in the pub after the Holland match last year, when Scotland failed to qualify for a major tournament yet again.   
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the Scottish - it must be grim being from a country so abject at sport that you're reduced to hoping England fail, rather than hoping your own team wins.


Fortunately your guys didn't dash our hopes.

44 years but karma finally bites back.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> How did Scotland get on in the World Cup?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you couldn't even qualify from a group containing the footballing titans of Norway, Iceland and Macedonia.


How did England get on in the world cup,oh yes,they couldn't beat the footballing titans of the USA  and Algeria,a stunning win against the super power that is Slovenia(population 2 million) put you back on track to be world beaters again.

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> Ah yes, everyone was laughing in the pub after the Holland match last year, when Scotland failed to qualify for a major tournament yet again.   
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the Scottish - it must be grim being from a country so abject at sport that you're reduced to hoping England fail, rather than hoping your own team wins.


Not half as grim as actually thinking you are world beaters only to fail again,only this time in one of the most embarrassing defeats in your footballing history,must also be grim being from a country that not only bitter Jocks, but almost every country on the planet hope will fail.

----------


## Praetorian

Actually Holland won Scotland's Group - And have 9 points from 3 matches - Whereas England had an easy qualifying group and even easier WCQ group - EASY as one paper said - well it was for Germany!

----------


## wifie

Are the, obviously english, posters on this thread posting on Caithness.org cos they have some connection to the county or live in it?  If they have a connection is it their raison d'etre to just come on here and wind up scottish football fans?  If they live here - may I ask why?

As far as I can see the only bitter people here are the ones likely to DRINK bitter!   :Wink:

----------


## bekisman

> I have been supporting Germany from the start of the tournament, I hope they stuff England on Sunday.


How did you know that they'd get stuffed - been reading PM's!!?  :Wink:

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Are you Scotland in disguise ? 

  Nein, even ze Schottland vood hav giv ze Deutschland a better game zan ze England

----------


## wifie

> How did you know that they'd get stuffed - been reading PM's!!?



Wash yer mouth out!  Who would do such a thing?   ::

----------


## pegasus

> Ah yes, everyone was laughing in the pub after the Holland match last year, when Scotland failed to qualify for a major tournament yet again. 
> 
> I actually feel sorry for the Scottish - it must be grim being from a country so abject at sport that you're reduced to hoping England fail, rather than hoping your own team wins.


 o dear. i think it is yourself you should feel sorry for

----------


## pegasus

> Another bitter little jock.


now now, calm yerseldf.

thats better



4 - 1

hahahahahah

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> How did Scotland get on in the World Cup?
> 
> Oh, that's right, you couldn't even qualify from a group containing the footballing titans of Norway, Iceland and Macedonia.

----------


## Alan16

> Another bitter little jock.
> 
> I'm just glad the 'goal' didn't matter in the end....if it HAD counted the irony of a 2-4 result might have been lost on little alan, in the midst of his keyboard one-twos. Still ,if as seems  likely you were born in 1994 it excuses your apparent euphoria. Sixteen is a tender age.


Ok, I've had to explain this before but oh well. I'm not 16. For one, I joined 18 months ago roughly, so you could assume from that that I am 17. I am in fact 18, the 16 just happens to be an important number to me. And it's not bitter, it's humour because you go into the competition with some sort of belief that you deserve to win, and then again you fail, which is incredibly amusing.  :Grin: 




> How did Scotland get on in the World Cup?


Wonderfully!





> Oh, that's right, you couldn't even qualify from a group containing the footballing titans of Norway, Iceland and Macedonia.


Footballing titans indeed, containing huge names. Although that could be as much to do with the language...




> I actually feel sorry for the Scottish - it must be grim being from a country so abject at sport that you're reduced to hoping England fail, rather than hoping your own team wins.


Firstly, are you following Wimbledon? And secondly we're world elephant polo champions! That's actually true as far as I believe...

----------


## scorrie

"England have only managed to hit two good balls all day Mark"

----------


## Metalattakk

> And secondly we're world elephant polo champions! That's actually true as far as I believe...


We used to be World Champions I believe, but unfortunately no home-grown Scots elephants were in our squad.  :Frown: 

I suspect a distinct lack of government funding means we can't afford to train and develop our own elephants to a suitable level.

 :Grin:

----------


## ducati

> Are the, obviously english, posters on this thread posting on Caithness.org cos they have some connection to the county or live in it? If they have a connection is it their raison d'etre to just come on here and wind up scottish football fans? If they live here - may I ask why?
> 
> As far as I can see the only bitter people here are the ones likely to DRINK bitter!


You lot started it!

----------


## wifie

> You lot started it!


Oh sooooooooo bitter!   :: 




> WOT LOT WHAT DO YOU MEAN THIT IS GETTING WORSE THAN KIDS IN THE SCHOOL PLAYGROUND


Doreen - read between the lines - the majority of folk on here are having a larf!  The other gits are bitter and canna take a joke!   ::   (That was a joke!)

----------


## Tubthumper

> You lot started it!


No we didn't, you invaded in 1298!

----------


## ducati

> No we didn't, you invaded in 1298!


Well it wasn't to raid the Trophy Cabinet  ::

----------


## wifie

> whos bitter cudna care less you seem to be te one ats wound up.


*wifie 3657 - doreen 71

*Most of the 3657 are banter and off topic rubbish - who's wound up - methinks doreen   :Grin:

----------


## Tubthumper

> Well it wasn't to raid the Trophy Cabinet


Hah! Anyway, we humped youse good only 16 years later. And your manager, he got the red hot poker treatment for picking the wrong formation!

----------


## ducati

> Hah! Anyway, we humped youse good only 16 years later. And your manager, he got the red hot poker treatment for picking the wrong formation!


Ah... he was a forner anyway.

----------


## wifie

> Grow up are you english by any chance



 ::  Doreen shoots!!!  She fails miserably!   Hells teeth wummin - it's a laugh - wind yer neck in!  (Good grief I, never in all the world of Orgdum, thought I would use that phrase!)

----------


## Tubthumper

I reckon there will be some major braying in the papers tomorrow. They need to blame someone, so whose head will they be screaming for?

----------


## Metalattakk

> I reckon there will be some major braying in the papers tomorrow. They need to blame someone, so whose head will they be screaming for?


Capello, I reckon. Even though he has limited tools (pun intended  :Wink: ) to work with, he'll cop the blame.

Mind you, the highlights programme on just now is making a big case for blaming the linesman, the referee and even Sepp Blatter.

It's makes very humorous viewing, it has to be said.  ::

----------


## Tubthumper

I like the irony of the 'ball over the line/ russian linesman' part. When Scotland are pish, we and our papers admit it. When England are pish, there's always a fight to find someone or something to blame.

I quite like being pish. At least no-one expects much of you. And its a surprise when you do something right!

----------


## wifie

> It seems to me your quite bitter and looking to slag me of so go cry to your pillow so i guess your not scottish do you understand what i said i cudna care less its only football go and have a coffee and calm down



Go pick on someone a) english, b) bitter and c) wishing to slag you.

Which part of joke do you not get?  I come in peace on here until I get picked on!

BTW the part about me perhaps not understanding what you said - tsk tsk could be a tad racist (if indeed you had my race correct).

N'night Doreen - sleep well - ps caffeine tends to make folk hyper no calm!   :Grin:

----------


## wifie

> Nite nite have a dram instead that will calm you down and help you sleep and no im not racist


How very dare you - I am completely tea total!   :Wink:

----------


## wifie

> och well then ave a cuppa o tea but ats got caffine to nice to speak with you time for bed


I never refuse tea, Doreen, TY!   :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

This thread is brilliant and the banter is absolutely ace.....but what's going to happen now that England has lost....again. :Wink:

----------


## Tubthumper

> .....but what's going to happen now that England has lost....again.


I'm looking at my crystal ball... I see a team, an english football team. Lots of people are shouting, there's headlines in the papers... they're lifting a big thing - it's a giant P45!

----------


## wifie

> I'm looking at my crystal ball... I see a team, an english football team. Lots of people are shouting, there's headlines in the papers... they're lifting a big thing - it's a giant P45!



LOL you sound like that BA Robertson song!   ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I'm looking at my crystal ball... I see a team, an english football team. Lots of people are shouting, there's headlines in the papers... they're lifting a big thing - it's a giant P45!


Do they have P45's in Italy? :Wink:

----------


## Tubthumper

I think for some South American football managers, the P45 takes the form of a Colt 45... ::

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> I think for some South American football managers, the P45 takes the form of a Colt 45...


They take football seriously then?  :: ,  ::

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

The nigels team pic yesterday hahaha

----------


## John Little

It could be worse.

http://www.infoukes.com/history/ww2/page-14.html

Now that _is_ serious.

----------


## elamanya

IN THE JUNGLE THE SOUTH AFRICAN JUNGLE THE 3 LIONS SLEEP TONIGHT
IN THE MORNING THE EARLY MORNING THEY HAVE TO CATCH A FLIGHT 
CHORUS ..... NO WINAWAY NO WINAWAY NO WINAWAY NO WINAWAY......
will this be in the charts again along with NENAS.... 11 RED BALOONS ???

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Ive got 23 jokes for you , but im afraid I cant post them yet , coz they are not back from South Africa yet....

----------


## Gleber2

In a Thurso pub yesterday there was a huge cheer every time Germany scored. Very pro-German it would appear.

----------


## George Brims

> In a Thurso pub yesterday there was a huge cheer every time Germany scored. Very pro-German it would appear.


In a wee hoose in California, there was a bit of cheering too (though it was only me). Not pro-German as much as anti-the-way-the-English-always-seem-to-think-they-only-have-to-turn-up-to-win and pro entertaining football (great save by the Chile goalkeeper right this instant - hurray!)

----------


## adi1

I think the OP as been somewhat lost remember it was about anti German sentiment? as it was there was very little of this and I'd like to thank the English fans who traveled to South Africa as they behaved impeccably. Many had saved for 4 years and when you think that most only probably earn in a month that some of these over paid footballers earn in a day, they had a right to be upset.
Once again through the Org it as become more of a twisted post of anti English sentiment, yes the media do whip things up and it seems the only people who are taking this to heart are Scots.
On being a English man Id like to say well done to Germany you are a great side and play with passion and pride and I hope you go on to win the world cup

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

> Once again through the Org it as become more of a twisted post of anti English sentiment, yes the media do whip things up and it seems the only people who are taking this to heart are Scots.


You are deluded, England Unites Belfast- they all wanted your team out every bit as much as the Scots & Welsh...

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/ne...-14857467.html

----------


## Bazeye

Watched the game in a field at Glastonbury with about 30ish thousand other people and met a group of Germans there. Now normally Im as passionate about England winning at football as anyone but after that game , somehow i wasnt really all that bothered. Had agreat night later drinking and "smoking" with the German lads around our camp fire. Unforgettable.

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

I really want Germany to beat Argentina - as I did Holland v. Brazil...these Latin American countries are over-rated.

Shame about Andy.

C'Mon you Jerries.

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

Job done methinks.
Didn't Angela Merkel celebrate in such a dignified manner? A gentle clap with an endearing smile. No hands aloft, no arm held out from the shoulder anymore. We're all Europeans now.

Good team, made England ordinary, primarily 'cos they are !

Holland v. Germany final? Repeat of '74 I recall. 
Smashing - but don't discount Spain, or Paragooey.

----------


## riggerboy

not very sure if i like germany or not ???????

its a very sad time for my family as my great grandfather died in a concentration camp, 











he got bluterd and fell out of the gun tower ,,,,,,,

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> not very sure if i like germany or not ???????
> 
> its a very sad time for my family as my great grandfather died in a concentration camp, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Methinks it's time you let it go and stop hating. Germany 2010 is not '40s Germany.

----------


## adi1

Ha ha good enough for you.
You tax dodging ,wife cheating , alchy ,un-sporting  coke-head,  ::

----------


## Bazeye

And another one......

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/3879/outlookn.jpg

----------


## Bazeye

> not very sure if i like germany or not ???????
> 
> its a very sad time for my family as my great grandfather died in a concentration camp, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
My great grandfather, when in the trenches, on lighting his cigarette from the third light got shot by a sniper. the bullet entered his right cheek, smashed all his teeth and took the end of his tongue off before exiting through his left cheek. But he never talked about it.

----------


## riggerboy

> Methinks it's time you let it go and stop hating. Germany 2010 is not '40s Germany.




hello read the whole post !!!


twas a simple attempt at humour ya dafty,,,

----------


## Bazeye

As the whole of England falls silent watching Germany storm through the world cup, there is a little whisper in the background, 

"Look Philip, we're going to win!".

----------


## scorrie

> Didn't Angela Merkel celebrate in such a dignified manner? A gentle clap with an endearing smile.


Meanwhile, back home, her husband let himself go rather more enthusiastically. In the words of Chewin' The Fat:-

"You've taken that too far!!"

----------


## pegasus

germany well outplayed by spain

----------


## Amy-Winehouse

Viva Espana , Auf Weidersein Deutschland.  A great shame one of them had to lose as the Germans have been superb in this world cup, Id say they will be in the final in 2 years time with that squad- absolutely superb.

As for Spain , onwards & upwards  :Grin: 

Vamos

----------


## ducati

> Methinks it's time you let it go and stop hating. Germany 2010 is not '40s Germany.


Scotland has hated England since 1298  ::

----------


## Leanne

> Scotland has hated England since 1298


 :: 

and the extra obligatory characters

----------


## Metalattakk

> Scotland has hated England since 1298


I'm not entirely sure that's strictly true.

----------


## ducati

> I'm not entirely sure that's strictly true.


I might have the date wrong  ::

----------


## Leanne

> I'm not entirely sure that's strictly true.


Here's how I have experienced it as a person born in England but with the majority of my family being Scottish. Until I moved up here I had never experienced it... I suspect society here is a bit insular and behind the times. I forgive the occasional hurtful comment due to the fact that the area is so behind the times - I love the old school values  :Smile:

----------


## wifie

I would really love to know why some people on this forum are a) on the forum and b) living in Caithness!

Och silly me - mibbe they are missionaries!

or just hev great beeg mooths they canna keep shut!!!







NB This post could be transferred to several threads.  I do not single out any particular poster in my quest for this answer.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Here's how I have experienced it as a person born in England but with the majority of my family being Scottish. Until I moved up here I had never experienced it... I suspect society here is a bit insular and behind the times. I forgive the occasional hurtful comment due to the fact that the area is so behind the times - I love the old school values


Wow. That's one of the most ignorant, ill-informed and narrow-minded posts I've ever read on here.

It's almost as if you're only posting that to get a response.  :Wink:

----------


## wifie

> Wow. That's one of the most ignorant, ill-informed and narrow-minded posts I've ever read on here.
> 
> It's almost as if you're only posting that to get a response.



Rats!!!   ::

----------


## Venture

> I would really love to know why some people on this forum are a) on the forum and b) living in Caithness!
> 
> Och silly me - mibbe they are missionaries!
> 
> or just hev great beeg mooths they canna keep shut!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said wifie. ::

----------


## Invisible

> It's almost as if you're only posting that to get a response.


If you build it they will come.

----------


## Leanne

> Wow. That's one of the most ignorant, ill-informed and narrow-minded posts I've ever read on here.
> 
> It's almost as if you're only posting that to get a response.


I meant it in a nice way - old school values are good. Being behind the times is good - less crime, closer knit communities, unspoiled (relatively) countryside, less pollution, less rubbish. Long may being behind the times continue. I love the area and it's values. 

I speak only of my experience between here and in other areas of Scotland (namely Aberdeenshire and Perthshire). I cannot control how the people of the area act towards incomers - I can only form an opinion on it based on my experiences. I choose not to live near family despite the comments of a few.

To claim the Scottish hate the English is a pretty powerful thing to say. Hate is a strong word - it is something I have never heard expressed in any other locality of Scotland.

----------


## wifie

@ Leanne that was not how your initial statement came across.  

I don't hate english people - you are right hate is a strong word - I just do not like any person who comes on here and slags Caithness and the way of life of the Caithness people.  I admit there are bits of our personna I don't like but we are what we are.

As to not hearing anti-english sentiment anywhere else in Scotland - were yer ears shut when you lived elsewhere?  I guarantee it tho that most of it was said in jest.

----------


## golach

> Here's how I have experienced it as a person born in England but with the majority of my family being Scottish. Until I moved up here I had never experienced it... I suspect society here is a bit insular and behind the times. I forgive the occasional hurtful comment due to the fact that the area is so behind the times - I love the old school values


I put myself in voluntary exile from the boards a wee while ago, because of posts such as this!!!!!
I consider these remarks to be particularly rude, arrogant, and typical of someone with a chip on their shoulder.
Leanne considers the term "Incomer" as offensive when most of the time it is a term of endearment from us Caithness born to a pal from outside Caithness. It does not mean you are English, it is just a word meaning you do not have the good fortune to have been born in this marvelous County that according to the words of "Castlegreen" 
"Till mak' 'e world in six short days
'e good Lord did contrive;
He spent wan whole day in Kaitness
an' did 'e rest in five.
An' fan he'd feenished id aal off
An' blissed id wi' his bounty
He looked owld Kaitness ower an' sayed,
"Ats fit A'd call a County".
Some so called _Incomers_ I know of on the Org were born in Singapore, Germany and other countries, never mind Leanne even if your not a Sutherland, Sinclair, Swanson, Budge, Bain, Macphee, Moat, Manson, Cormack Cowgill, Keith or Gunn, or even Cardosi, you can still learn to love Caithness and her people.

----------


## Invisible

> I put myself in voluntary exile from the boards a wee while ago, because of posts such as this!!!!!
> I consider these remarks to be particularly rude, arrogant, and typical of someone with a chip on their shoulder.
> Leanne considers the term "Incomer" as offensive when most of the time it is a term of endearment from us Caithness born to a pal from outside Caithness. It does not mean you are English, it is just a word meaning you do not have the good fortune to have been born in this marvelous County that according to the words of "Castlegreen" 
> "Till mak' 'e world in six short days
> 'e good Lord did contrive;
> He spent wan whole day in Kaitness
> an' did 'e rest in five.
> An' fan he'd feenished id aal off
> An' blissed id wi' his bounty
> ...


This should be the last line in "Caithness: The Movie"

----------


## wifie

Rather eloquently put Golach and Invis when are you gonna start work on the screenplay?   :Smile: 

I should explain that I speak as someone who was born in Caithness and lived there a long time before circumstance dictated my moves to various places in Scotland.  There have been things I haven't liked or understood but I accepted them as "an incomer".  I adopted the "when in Rome" policy or I just sat out!  I don't think change is a bad thing either but there are ways and means - some people just don't get that.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Term of endearment or not, the word "incomer" in this context - someone who comes to live in a place where they were not born; an immigrant or an intruder - certainly conjures up images of pitchforks, the backward, and casual racism. Reckon these good-loving Caithness people should ditch the word and welcome in the 21st century with open arms.

----------


## wifie

It's simplest definition is indeed - a person who comes to live in a place in which he was not born.  Immigrant suggests a change of country and it is the county we are discussing here (albeit the thread is entitled rather differently and we have digressed!).  Intruder I feel is rather a strong word to use in this context.  I don't believe any incomers forced their way in!  I have never seen barbed wire or a checkpoint at the Ord!

----------


## laguna2

As an "incomer" to Caithness, I never felt insulted or threatened when the term was used.  Neither did I resent when I was asked if I was an "atomic".

Caithness is in the 21st century - there is just a slower, and friendlier, pace of life!

----------


## Metalattakk

> Term of endearment or not, the word "incomer" in this context - someone who comes to live in a place where they were not born; an immigrant or an intruder - certainly conjures up images of pitchforks, the backward, and casual racism.


I cannot control how your mind perceives the meaning of - or motive behind the use of - a word. 

But I certainly won't stop using it simply because someone else misunderstands its usage. If you don't like it, then I'd suggest that's _your_ problem.

----------


## ducati

OOPs I posted in the context of Football (I thought this thread was world cup related) Just checked, it is. I suggest some are a bit sensitive. Now, lets get back to slagging the Krauts  ::

----------


## pegasus

> Scotland has hated England since 1298


 care to back up youre silly comment?

----------


## pegasus

take s look at this site
http://football.uk.msn.com/world-cup...ntid=153984603

they ask "Who do you think the future England stars will be?" is there an option for "there wont be any"? ::

----------


## Invisible

Comedian Andy Parson sums it up I think "The Scots don't really like the English, The Irish don't really like the English, The Welsh really dont like the English and even the English don't even like the English. 


Note this is a joke and not my personal opinion

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

> Comedian Andy Parson sums it up I think "The Scots don't really like the English, The Irish don't really like the English, The Welsh really dont like the English and even the English don't even like the English. 
> 
> 
> Note this is a joke and not my personal opinion


In the spirit of the above, my late Mother had a little ode she would sometimes relate...

_England for beauty,_
_Ireland for wit,_
_Wales for deceit_ 
_and Scotland for.... (well, it wasn't 'true grit')_

Note this was my Mother, and I do not agree with it, nor do I know where she picked it up from but doubt it was self-penned. Subsequent research has shown she had a lot of Scottish blood in her and didn't even know it! I recall her saying this poem on several ocassions in a seemingly whimsical, non-venomous way.
I suppose the syntax of nationhood is interchangeable to suit ones own bent. 

However, in it's stated form,I trust you are not so delicate, nor so insecure as to react badly to the utterances of a long dead woman.

I don't think she ever visited Scotland, and her Welsh excursions seldom went beyond Rhyl. Ireland may as well have been an Ocean away for all she knew of it.

Inculcation , inculcation, inculcation. Sometimes our thoughts are formulated for us and the blinkered never bother to look beyond those parameters set by ignorance and shoot from the lip prejudice.
Thankfully, and predictably , I did.

'Incomer' is not a bad term, it kind of sums up the situation. Those 'incomers' must realise they are not natives and whilst in Rome they should adopt Roman ways. Incomers who choose Caithness have opted for a fairly remote corner of Britain and must not _expect_ those there already to _like_ them or relish their presence. Muttered ambivalence, or even resentment is not pleasant but I'm afraid this is part of the human condition, though most will keep their opinions to themselves for fear of a smack in the chops.

To conclude I think Scotland & England equally beautiful in differing ways, and by proportion there are as many muttering , unwelcoming folk down here than there are up there. Maybe I'm one of 'em, blinkered , or not.

----------


## Bazeye

My wife moved from Thurso to Barrow, whats she, an outcomer or an ingoer?

----------


## Gordon Bonnet

> My wife moved from Thurso to Barrow, whats she, an outcomer or an ingoer?


Brave?
Whatever she is I hope she likes it.

Seriously, I doubt she would find a trace of resentment from any natives. English people are traditionally tolerant and welcoming to individual Scots.

The recent growth of English support for Scottish independence has not led to any change in this tolerance, or the welcome. Unless somebody knows differently.

----------


## wifie

> OOPs I posted in the context of Football (I thought this thread was world cup related) Just checked, it is. I suggest some are a bit sensitive. Now, lets get back to slagging the Krauts



OK so Scotland were playing at home in the Battle of Falkirk against England whose coach was Edward I?  

I like sensitive - much nicer than callin folk insular and backward!  

I remember some cracking German visitors over for the sea angling (dunno if they still do) and so I will refrain from slagging them if you don't mind!

 :: 

I go off topic therefore I am!!!

----------


## Duncansby

> Term of endearment or not, the word "incomer" in this context - someone who comes to live in a place where they were not born; an immigrant or an intruder - certainly conjures up images of pitchforks, the backward, and casual racism. Reckon these good-loving Caithness people should ditch the word and welcome in the 21st century with open arms.


Alternatively, (as Golach points out) the term 'incomer' could be seen to be non-discrimatory as it encompasses all of those people who choose to leave their birth places and come and live in Caithness.

What I don't understand is the apparant attitude of the very few people who patronise the way of life of the people who live in the county. If you choose to live in an area you should respect your new neighbours and the way they live their lives.

----------


## ducati

Not often Falkirk are mentioned in a football related thread  ::

----------


## Bazeye

> Brave?
> Whatever she is I hope she likes it.


Youve been to Barrow then?  :Smile: 

Btw her best pal here is from Waterford.  ::

----------


## piratelassie

> ...good news...for it seems to be on the wane down here.
> 
> Good natured banter has replaced it.
> The upcoming clash with our main soccer rival historically has not resulted in the old war related jibes about 'dambusters' and tin hats.
> 
> I hope the weekends tabloids back off a bit and realise that this is just football, and rivalries of a more violent kind are done and dusted. Never forgotten, never fully forgiven surely, but done...and dusted.
> 
> How i wish all such animosity _within_ these islands could be so good natured as what i've seen and heard - franz beckenbauer notwithstanding - he's harmless. And i'll be legless if he has to eat _his_ words.


 our main soccer rival is england.

----------

